# Photo Tourney- Wilderness



## vroom_skies (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm throwing this up for Ben to take a load off his shoulders 
Thanks to TFT for the topic.


Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

*There will be a mandatory spot saved for Ben's shot, if he wishes to enter*

Enjoy

For the time being:


----------



## MBGraphics (Apr 6, 2009)

mine for now
http://m-b-photography.smugmug.com/photos/435531631_D7vcT-L.jpg


----------



## DirtyD86 (Apr 6, 2009)

i'm too proud of this one to let it die just yet


----------



## Hyper_Kagome (Apr 6, 2009)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/BC and Calgary/DSC_0290.jpg

K, I'll just use this one.


----------



## Punk (Apr 6, 2009)

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/AutumnInTheVercors-3.jpg


----------



## Punk (Apr 6, 2009)

DirtyD86 said:


> i'm too proud of this one to let it die just yet



You're getting my vote for sure


----------



## bass76 (Apr 6, 2009)

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/P1010010.jpg


----------



## alexyu (Apr 6, 2009)

I doubt Ben will agree with this. However,:

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1079/67622500.jpg


----------



## Calibretto (Apr 6, 2009)

damn I don't have anything for this. Good luck everybody


----------



## Jet (Apr 6, 2009)

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c231/userjet2005/IMG_9161.jpg


----------



## TFT (Apr 6, 2009)

http://i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq139/shebosc/Lakes20034.jpg


----------



## Geoff (Apr 6, 2009)

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b...rum Stuff/Photo Tourny/446442048_LMHe7-XL.jpg


----------



## sun_kissed_0 (Apr 6, 2009)

alexyu said:


> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/5922/poza004.jpg



This picture will get my vote...but I wish it didn't have the guys at the bottom. I think those are men...lol
Maybe if you just cropped out the bottom? I donno thats just what I think.


----------



## ScOuT (Apr 6, 2009)

Going for a morning walk in the Hindu Kush Mountains east central Afghanistan. That picture is just getting started on the walk


----------



## Respital (Apr 6, 2009)

If there's room;


----------



## sun_kissed_0 (Apr 7, 2009)

^^whoaaah. That's neat. Very different and genuinely beautiful.


----------



## alexyu (Apr 7, 2009)

sun_kissed_0 said:


> This picture will get my vote...but I wish it didn't have the guys at the bottom. I think those are men...lol
> Maybe if you just cropped out the bottom? I donno thats just what I think.


 Thanks for the idea


----------



## Jet (Apr 7, 2009)

we're up to 12, so the tourney can go up!


----------



## Kesava (Apr 8, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't have any wilderness around to take pictures of


----------



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2009)

Were already past the 11 entries anyways


----------



## Ben (Apr 8, 2009)

forgot to add mine...lol


----------



## DirtyD86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ben said:


> forgot to add mine...lol



we are past the limit already. it's a shame because that picture is amazing. 

is the poll going up soon vroom?


----------



## TFT (Apr 8, 2009)

DirtyD86 said:


> we are past the limit already. it's a shame because that picture is amazing.
> 
> is the poll going up soon vroom?



Wake up Dirty 
It's bens thread, Vroom stuck it up for him and posted.....


> *There will be a mandatory spot saved for Ben's shot, if he wishes to enter*


----------



## alexyu (Apr 8, 2009)

DirtyD86 said:


> we are past the limit already. it's a shame because that picture is amazing.



Actually not:


> *There will be a mandatory spot saved for Ben's shot, if he wishes to enter*


----------



## DirtyD86 (Apr 8, 2009)

TFT said:


> Wake up Dirty
> It's bens thread, Vroom stuck it up for him and posted.....



oops, missed that part.


----------



## vroom_skies (Apr 8, 2009)

DirtyD86 said:


> we are past the limit already. it's a shame because that picture is amazing.
> 
> is the poll going up soon vroom?



Yeah, sry.
I want to change my pic to this shot. However I can't remember if I've won with it before. For some reason I can't find the "water scape" poll to see if that's what I used.


----------

